# Finger Fracture with a Laceration



## Lorisvg (Mar 16, 2009)

I need some help with this, as I don't do much ortho coding.
A pt comes in with a subungual hematoma, which he has already drilled a hole in. A xray shows a chip fracture of the distal phalanx. The doctor then removes the nail, and discovers a laceration to the nail bed, which he repairs.
The doctor states that this is an open fracture since the patient had the laceration. 
Do I code this as a open treatment? 26765
Is the nail removal included?
How about the laceration repair?

Thank you for any help you can give me!


----------



## mbort (Mar 16, 2009)

yes to open treatment. I believe that you can capture the nail removal, but you should check the CCI edits to confirm that as well as the laceration repair.

Mary, CPC, COSC


----------

